# [LE] K9 cop lifts court mood - The Herald Eastern Cape



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.theherald.co.za/herald/news/n11_23052008.htm&cid=0&ei=Ehc3SKnxBoiEyQSXmKmyDw&usg=AFrqEzf1ZQIZ3yT1xMtWN8m4DWh5uTmmVg"><b>K9</b> cop lifts court mood</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>The Herald Eastern Cape, South Africa -</font> <nobr>12 hours ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>FOUR-LEGGED Sergeant Jack of the organised crime unit in Cape Town lifted the sombre atmosphere during the Dieter Scholtz murder trial in the Port Elizabeth <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

